# Where Do You Buy Prodiamine?



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I've been looking between Amazon and DoMyOwn and Amazon is a little cheaper but I see reviews showing how what customers actually get isn't the white Quali-Pro bottle but some weird bagged version of the same thing with complaints that it isn't resealable. I don't want that. I want the white bottle.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Got mine from DoMyOwn. Came in the white Quali-Pro bottle.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

+1. Do My Own. I love that place. Do most of my herbicide and pesticide business from there.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

+2 at DoMyOwn. Be sure to use the link on the forum!


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> +2 at DoMyOwn. Be sure to use the link on the forum!


Oh Fo Sho! I was leaning towards DoMyOwn even if it is a few dollars more, but I am OCD and want the exact same stuff as shown.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I used to use siteone (actually first lesco then jdl then siteone) but I've been using Ewing for the last few years.


----------

